# Is a livery yard owner liable for the injury of two horses?



## Doushka1 (4 May 2009)

I'm not normally interested in taking legal action against people however I am keen to find out where I stand. Since being on my current yard my horses have had some quite serious accidents. In the first instance one of my horses caught her leg in a piece of old barbed wire left lying around it was a serious injury which went right down to the tendon luck was on my side and the mare made a full recovery but it left me with around £1000 in vets bills to pay. More recently I was abroad working I had left my horses in the care of the livery owner one of my foals had a serious accident which left her with a fractured skull she almost lost her eye and again is lucky to be alive this left me with another substantial vets bill. At the time the yard owner admitted all the mares and foals were galloping around the field but left them to it until she apparently heard a loud crash into the gate and went to see what had happened. Does anyone know if I can claim against the yard owner for the cost of the vets bills? 

There have been two other instances that have resulted in vets bills not quite as serious and I won't go into them otherwise I'll be here all night.

I have run livery yards myself and have had to take out care custody and control insurance and have also had owners sign disclaimers. I have not signed anything at the current yard.

Obviously I will seek legal advice but thought I would see if anyone had any ideas. 

I believe before I moved to the yard a previous owner had a horse injured in the yard owners care and there was a lot of trouble surrounding this. Obviously I will be relocationg the horses to a new yard as soon as I find one suitable.


----------



## arwenplusone (4 May 2009)

I'm not sure about where you stand as what you have described does not actually sound like negligence on the part of the YO to me.   Are you on Full livery? 

The barbed wire may be but IMO it is your responsibility to see that the horse is in a safe environment.  As for the horses galloping about - if I rushed off to check/bring mine in every time the foals ran about then I would never have a minutes peace!

I'm sorry your horses have been injured - &amp; I hope someone can advise you - but I think that it will be very hard to prove who is at fault.  
Good luck


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (4 May 2009)

when you looked at the yard did it have the barbed wire if so you chose to put yoru horse there ??

AS for the foal if you wernt there your not going to find out waht happened - i had one tongiht tied up on yard broke loose cantered off and slipped and fell over absolutely nothing i could do about it !!


----------



## Patches (4 May 2009)

As a horse owner I am sure you will appreciate that you cannot be there to watch your horse 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. 

The same is said for the YO. They provide a service in offering stabling/grazing which you rent but they cannot be expected to watch over your horse (or theirs) continually day in day out. It's just not possible.

As someone else said, all horses run around, and if you think a YO has a duty to fetch a horse in or stop it from doing what horses do in the field, then I'm afraid I think you'll find it difficult to find livery to suit your requirements.

When you were a YO yourself, did your liveries expect that sort of service from you? Were you constantly bringing horses in from the field if they did more than trot?

Accidents happen all the time, from car accidents to animals injuring themselves. It's part of life.

If you feel the yard you are at isn't offering a safe sanctuary for your horses, then vote with your feet. As far as I see it, if you are aware there is barbed wire being used at your yard, then you accept the risk of injury from when your horse is put in the field.


----------



## Bosworth (4 May 2009)

I presume your horses are not insured for vets fees? if they are then you would have simply claimed the money off your insurance company. The Yard Owner is only liable if they are proved to be negligent - however you have a responsibility to ensure the facilities are suitable for your horses. If you put your horse in the field with old barbed wire and you knew about it and did nothing, then you are negligent. As to the horses running around that is not her negligence - I personally would not enter a field of mares and foals that were charging around, or any horse really for that matter. I would wait for them to settle as I would feel that my presence in the field would cause more chaos so I like your YO would wait till they had settled and then see what had happened. 

Horses will charge around and be stupid,, they require no intervention from us to behave in a mad fashion and injure themselves. I would simply be thankful I had my horses insured and claim of my own insurance.


----------



## hadfos (4 May 2009)

It would all depend on how thoroughly you checked out the premises before putting your horses there am afraid 
	
	
		
		
	


	




(not saying you didnt 
	
	
		
		
	


	




as am sure you did,but basically when you move a horse to a yard you accept evrything about it,unless of cause it is serious negligence...this you would have to prove!
As regards the horses and foals charging round...beyond yard managers control...horses are horses and that is what they do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,she cant possibly run out and deal with it everytime they decide to have a free for all!
My lad walloped his head on fencing at yard am at...fractured his skull,ended up with sinusitus etc etc....was my stupid horse that walloped his head....not Yards fault at all...fortunately,i had insurance and it has paid 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Not saying you wont get anywhere but it will be a long drawn out fight for you to very possibly lose


----------



## henryhorn (4 May 2009)

Excellent reply Patches, nothing to add.


----------



## PeterNatt (4 May 2009)

A yard has a duty of care to your horse.

Any legitimately run yard would also have a contract with each of their liveries.

If you can demonstrate that the yard was negligent then you may have a claim for compensation.

However you will need an Equine solicitor and the costs will probably outweigh the compensation that you receive.


----------



## saskia295 (4 May 2009)

TBH, I don't think you are able to claim against the YO. If you do decide to pursue this anyway, be prepared for the high cost in doing so. Also, bear in mind that if/when you do lose, you may find that you'll have to pay the YOs legal costs too.

Re the barbed wire in the field - you should really be checking the field. If it was there beforehand and you did nothing about it, who's fault is it?! 

I'm sorry but horses will be horses and they do injure themselves. I'm sorry your horses have been injured and the vets fees have been high, but I don't think you'll be able to recover these monies from the YO.


----------



## Doushka1 (4 May 2009)

Yes the yard was checked before moving there and after the accident the yard owner quickly called someone in to put up new fencing in the fields. I'd never expect somone to go in a field of horse galloping around but having said that if any horses I have just turned out go balistic as in this case I stay and keep an eye to make sure no injuries occur and in this instance if she had stayed and kept any eye my vet feels the accident could have been avoided. Anyway I will get some advice this week I'm well aware accidents and horses happen all the time but in these instances quite a few people around me feel there maybe more to it.


----------



## Doushka1 (4 May 2009)

And no I don't turn any of my horses out in barbed wire fields which is why I'm not sure where it came from.


----------



## Doushka1 (4 May 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back it' always good to see if anyone has any useful ideas also foal wasn't insured as it was a day under 30 days old.


----------



## emma69 (4 May 2009)

I would say, from what you have said, the owner is not negligent. If the field was not fenced with barbed wire, it could have come from anywhere (buried in the ground and then churned up by a horse, someone tossing it over the fence with mal intent, someone dropping it from a pocket. The use of barbed wire is pretty common with horses, whilst not my choice of fencing, it can have it's place to stop horses leaning on wooden fencing where electric is not viable (due to size). I wouldn't have a horse in a field with just wire, although barb is far less dangerous than straight wire which I have seen used on it's own. Thus, even if it was fenced with barb, I wouldn't say that was a negligent act. 

Re the foal, you cannot do much with horses careering around, that is what horses do. To try and stop them is to risk injury. Quite how your vet thinks her presence would have prevented an accident I am not sure, I have watched horses trot across fields and injure themselves, let alone gallop. On the other hand, you presumably had agreed to the turn out, personally I never turned out a foal with the herd under 30 days, one point for sure being they are not insured, but I also think they need to be a bit bigger, a little less dependent on mum, so we would graze in adjoining fields until older. Whilst I would take that precaution, I would not deduce that the injury was foreseeable, therefore the yard owner cannot be negligent.


----------



## henryhorn (5 May 2009)

Sorry Doushka, your vet's a prat!
Just how did she expect the yard owner to stop several horses flying about , wave a bucket at them? 
Sometimes they just have days when they whizz about having fun, their blood gets up and nothing and no-one can stop them, in fact your YO would be risking herself if she attempted to.
I am really sorry your horses got injured but with horses, that happens sometimes I'm afraid, other horses kick and bite, they skid into fences, they poke their eyes on tree branches etc, I'm afraid you need to accept injuries are part and parcel of owning them. Not something any of us enjoy when it happens, but life.


----------



## Patches (5 May 2009)

I think I'm inclined to agree with some of your sentiments HH.

I have stood and watched my horses when a walker or jogger has come along footpaths and freaked them out. Nothing I could do to stop them tearing about and I certainly wouldn't have stood in front of them in the vain hope they thought "Oooo mum's here....better behave". I was more inclined to jump out of the way when they hurtled towards me as I value my life above theirs, even though I obviously wouldn't want them to be injured. Like most horse owners, I hold my breath and pray they soon settle and no one gets hurt (especially me!)

Don't know about you HH, but I think the OP needs to consider her future livery arrangements too.  I don't have liveries at the moment, but I'm damn sure I'd not have anyone board here who'd brought a case against their old YO, suing them for injuries their horses may have sustained from a hoolie in the field. Would you? 

I just wouldn't want the risk of being blamed for the unforseen "horses will be horses" mischief inducing cuts, scrapes or worse. Word gets about, liveries like to gossip (so I'm told). 

The OP could stand to lose much more, not just financially, if she decides to pursue this.


----------



## dieseldog (5 May 2009)

Yes the YO is liable, the YO is liable for everything, even if they weren't involved in some of the stupid things that liveries do.

We had a livery whose horse had sweetitch, it rubbed itself raw, the insurance company made us pay the vet bill.  The next week we closed the yard.


----------



## Patches (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes the YO is liable, the YO is liable for everything, even if they weren't involved in some of the stupid things that liveries do.

We had a livery whose horse had sweetitch, it rubbed itself raw, the insurance company made us pay the vet bill.  The next week we closed the yard. 

[/ QUOTE ]

......and this is what will happen to all livery yards if people look to lay blame for everything and anything elsewhere. 

I do hope people have big back gardens to put their horses on when the country's livery yards are all closed.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes the YO is liable, the YO is liable for everything, even if they weren't involved in some of the stupid things that liveries do.

We had a livery whose horse had sweetitch, it rubbed itself raw, the insurance company made us pay the vet bill.  The next week we closed the yard. 

[/ QUOTE ]







But how can that be your fault?  Surely the owner should have treated the sweetitch?


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2009)

Doesn't sound like a yard that's run well.

Why were the mares and foals just left to run around - does she know what set them off?


----------



## Tnavas (5 May 2009)

HAving lived along side my horses field they run around for the hell of it - sometimes inthe early hours of the morning and always at dusk. 

I love watching them play and race around. No-one can actually stop a field of horses enjoying life no matter what set them off - it could be a rabbit hopping off, or a cat chasing a mouse, a jogger or a car backfire - all these are totally out of the yard owners control. It's just bad luck that your foal got hurt. 

I put my yearling in a new field, stayed with the horses to watch over her for an hour - they cornered her in the far corner and one kicked her - it penetrated her hock joint and eventually she was PTS. I was there but I'm not super woman and no way could I have prevented the injury. It's the only field injury I've had to deal with in over 40 years of owning horses.

If the owner has been negligent and not bothered to pick up old wire then she may be responsible for your bill - but you will have to prove it. Taking her to court will probably cost you far more than the vet bill - you no doubt will have to find a new yard to keep your horses. Pay the vet bill - put it down to experience and check paddocks yourself before your horses are turned out.


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2009)

Oh yes, Tnavas, how right you are.  There's nothing nicer than seeing horses having a little jolley and enjoying life.

Ours don't run around too much - generally they're a very settled bunch.  And actually the broodmares never do, unless upset by something.

Certainly having a field full of mares and foals careering around is alarming for a number of reasons.  And on my yard we've found that removing the dominant mare always calms things down.


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

If a horse is injuried on a livery yard then yes, you can claim from the YO, who should have full insurance for this kind of incident.  My YO does, and in the incidents you have listed above I am 100% sure she would have been happy to claim for the vet's fees on your behalf, that is why she pays through the nose for such a policy!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes the YO is liable, the YO is liable for everything, even if they weren't involved in some of the stupid things that liveries do.

We had a livery whose horse had sweetitch, it rubbed itself raw, the insurance company made us pay the vet bill.  The next week we closed the yard. 

[/ QUOTE ]

your joking ?


----------



## spaniel (5 May 2009)

No Stacey im afraid she isnt. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sick isnt it.

In the OPs case I suspect the YO wouldnt be found liable unless it could be proved that the barbed wire was down to him/her.  Horses hoon about,  if you have them all in one field they hoon about more.  Its a risk you take....its like letting your kids out to play with their friends,  sooner or later someone is going to get a bruise or a skinned knee....its what kids do when they are having fun!


----------



## burtie (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 If a horse is injuried on a livery yard then yes, you can claim from the YO, who should have full insurance for this kind of incident. My YO does, and in the incidents you have listed above I am 100% sure she would have been happy to claim for the vet's fees on your behalf, that is why she pays through the nose for such a policy! 



[/ QUOTE ] 

Really, I would not even consider it, although our yard is fully insured that kind of claim would likely lead them to close down as insurance premiums would just go up even more. My youngster reared up and hung his front feet over the top strand of electrified wire, very luckily the cuts in his heel were all superficial but because of their position it took about 4 weeks for them to heel and I did incure some vets fees.  I would never had considered suing even if it had resulted in very serious injury


----------



## BBH (5 May 2009)

I somethimes think that with all this litigation flying around horse owners should look after each other in terms of accepting that horses fool around and injure themselves and put it down to bad luck. Animals are not machines and accidents will happen. If you feel less than 100% totally confident in your YO's and the way they run / manage their yards you should not be there.

The other scenario is that people will not run businesses because of the threat of losing everything through a litigation case. I hope all those that claim have very large back gardens because sooner or later there will be no livery yards just as there are fewer riding schools.

Yes some YO's will have insurance but the stress and costs of it will make people question if its worth it.


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

No, I wouldn't either Burtie, and I have had horses injured there, but wouldn't even entertain the idea of claiming for the money, but in a recent convo with my YO she made it very clear that if any of our horses get injured in the fields then she IS covered.  In the foal incident above, IMO, as the foal was uninsured (not the OP's fault either), I would consider it a reasonable use of the YOs insurance to pay out for vet fees.


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I somethimes think that with all this litigation flying around horse owners should look after each other in terms of accepting that horses fool around and injure themselves and put it down to bad luck. Animals are not machines and accidents will happen. If you feel less than 100% totally confident in your YO's and the way they run / manage their yards you should not be there.

The other scenario is that people will not run businesses because of the threat of losing everything through a litigation case. I hope all those that claim have very large back gardens because sooner or later there will be no livery yards just as there are fewer riding schools. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I agree, but it is also silly NOT to claim from insurers, otherwise why both insuring yourself in the first place.  My YO added up the amount she has paid to her insurers over the years (10s of thousands) and she has never claimed a penny - but we are all nice people LOL!  She has made it clear that if she has the horse in her care (and we are talking full livery here, not DIY) then if something happens to it in the field, it is HER responsibility.

Really it is not litigation that I am talking about, it is a simple insurance claim.  I would never sue someone for something that happened to my horses, ATEOTD they are my responsibility.


----------



## BBH (5 May 2009)

Yes you are right an insurance claim for vets fees  is different to litigation where the person is suing for damages, hurt feelings, loss of earnings ie the whole shebang. I didn't get the impression from the OP she wanted a vets fees claims but the full monty so to speak. Just MO though.


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

You could well be right actually, I just always automatically assume that people wouldn't ever go down the litigation route


----------



## Patches (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No, I wouldn't either Burtie, and I have had horses injured there, but wouldn't even entertain the idea of claiming for the money, but in a recent convo with my YO she made it very clear that if any of our horses get injured in the fields then she IS covered.  In the foal incident above, IMO, as the foal was uninsured (not the OP's fault either), I would consider it a reasonable use of the YOs insurance to pay out for vet fees. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Surely the YO would still be out of pocket though? Even if their insurance premiums don't hike up, there must be an excess on such a policy?  My vet fees excess is £200. Say we're talking about a relatively inexpensive DIY livery....that would be 10 weeks of livery money wiped off the income. 

You say it's not the OP's fault that the foal was hurt (or did you mean not her fault that it wasn't insured due to it's age?) but it's not really the YO's fault either, is it?

Technically it's the foals fault for running about like a loon. Shame they can't personally indemnify themselves isn't it? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Another point....if we as owners can't insure the foals until they are 30 days old, surely they'd be excluded from the YO's policy as well?


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

I am pretty sure that the insurance policy my YO has has no excess payment liability (I am going to quiz her about it later LOL!)  The vet's fees would be covered even tho the foal was less than 30 days old as it is not a direct policy.

I meant that it was not the OP's fault that the foal was not insured.  The foal was, however, under the care of the YO, and therefore she would be found liable for payment of veterinary attention IMO.


----------



## Patches (5 May 2009)

If you were a YO wouldn't you find it worrying to think that you are responsible for every little knock and scrape a horse on your yard gets itself into? I know I would! 

If liveries comes to you thinking they can claim for every injury, they won't bother insuring their own animals and, will instead, just claim for everything from the YO.

Think how many people at your yard have had a vet out in the last 12 months....if all of those were to claim vet fees from your YO, consider how much her insurance premium would have risen this year....which would have meant livery bills rising or her going out of business.

Personally, either as a livery or a YO, I find it shocking that owners truly believe there is no longer such a thing as an accident and a third party (in this instance the Yo) always has to be accountable.

That's not aimed at you directly Weezy...but it is aimed at the people would would take advantage of your YO's insurance policy.

If the stables had collapsed on your horse's head or gone up in smoke.....then I could understand, and indeed would expect, liveries to be claiming for their animal's injury or death against the YO....but not routine run of the mill field accidents that all of us experience from time to time. THat's horses for you.

I would no longer have anyone on my property who didn't have insurance for their own horse for vet fees, not that intend on having any more liveries anyway. It's put me off for life worrying about the financial implications after reading this thread. £15 a week is just not worth the sleepness nights.


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

I would be intersted to know what the policy is - the only one I am familiar with is Care, Custody and Control, which may cover for the incident with the barb wire, but I am guessing the insurance company may not pay out as the wire was not part of the facility (i.e. it wasn't part of the field fencing and could have come from anywhere) but, say, had the horse injured itself on a broken wooden fence post, the CCC insurance would cover that. CCC wouldn't pay out for the foal, as CCC covers problems with faulty facilities (e.g. broken fence post) or actions by the YO (e.g. if she led the horse down a icy road and it fell) but not actions beyond her control (i.e. horses in a field) albeit on her property.


----------



## Weezy (5 May 2009)

Patches - none of us would take the p and that is why she has never had to claim for it.  As for having the vet out in the last year on my yard - zero!  If an accident happens in a field and she is in charge of the horse then she is liable, that is why she has the insurance.  If a horse is injured on a gate/fence post/stable then again, she would be deemed liable should anyone push it.  We had a very, very long convo about it.  When Splodge cut his shoulder and needed stitches (field) she offered to cover it on her insurance (I was away, he was on FL) but I said no, that I would cover it, as horses will be horses, but the policy was there should I have wanted to take her up on it.  However, the rate of accidents is pretty much nil at our yard, as everything is very well maintained.

Emma I will ask 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  All I know is that she explained that when I use FL my horses are covered for everything as they are under her care, when the horses are in the field or being handled.  Believe me, she pays a LOT of money per month for the policy and it is overly comprehensive


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

Oh yes, I know how much insurance costs (and can only imagine what premiums have done in the last 5 years!) We had the CCC insurance precisely for that reason, to cover ourselves for full and part liveries (we had public liability etc in addition, but the CCC meant we had that additional cover should something happen when one of our staff were leading, loading, etc, or if they injured themselves in a stable / field because fencing / door / gate etc. broke) However, because it didn't cover for 'horses will be horses' accidents outside our control (such as playing the fool charging around the field) we had built into the pt/f livery contracts that the horse had to be individually insured for vet expenses.


----------



## WishfulThinker (5 May 2009)

For the foal I would say that [****] happens - young horses are more fragile and maybe as it was under 30 days and uninsured it was a bit stupid to turn it out in a herd. 

For the barb wire though.  I ave read numerous posts n here over hte years about YO, Duty of Care etc etc.   Someone describes a bad yard and everyone points out the YO had a duty of care to the liveries.  To keep the yard safe and in a working order that wont result in injuries.  
Therefore, I would say that the fields should be inspected, and anything dangerous removed.   
If someone posts about a horse getting loose - folk all go on about how they should walk the fences and how its OUR duty to check them as the field owner is liable if the animal gets out etc - therefore the YO is responsible for the condition of the fencing and they should be checking it. 
I know it is impossible to check an entire field for every little scrap - but if it was a substantial peice of barb wire and easily spotted then I'm sorry but I would - if it was me - be looking for the YO to pay for my vets bills. 
When you go to see a yard, you don't ask to be shown round the fields.  If you owned a yard would you let someone go in with the horses to check the fencing?? Probably not for fear of them getting hurt. 

But..............you would need to figure out WHERE the piece of wire came from, and if it was noticeable enough to have been missed.


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

When I go to see yards, yes, I ask to see around the fields. I look at fencing, the water trough, poisonous plants, what trees are in and overhang the field, whether there are boggy patches, or if summer, evidence of boggy patches in winter, state of the grass, whether it has been poo picked. I think most horse owners do the same. I have never once been refused to look around the fields - I think it is normal to see where your horse will be spending its life, and I certainly would have no issues if someone asked to see our fields (and lots of the liveries did). I did go with them, mainly to answer questions, but they weren't wandering about willy nilly.


----------



## FRESHMAN (5 May 2009)

I also have Full Yard Insurance, inc Liability plus CCC. However a livery has to show that a YO was negligent &amp; because of the negligence an injury was sustained. ie: If a horse careers round a field &amp; crashes through a well maintained &amp; erected "safe" (P&amp;R) fence the YO will not be liable for any injury to a horse. If however the fence has broken &amp; not repaired, &amp; the YO continues to put horses in the field she WILL be liable for any injury suffered. I can only think in Diesel Dogs case that the horse was on more than DIY livery, If so it should have been noticed &amp; brought to owners attention promptly or Veterinary treatment given before the tail was rubbed raw. I dont actually agree with any of it by the way but it is a fact of life nowadays.


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

It is also entirely possible that the insurance company sent a letter saying 'pay up' with no legal reason whatsoever, they will try and do this sometimes, as people see the letter head and assume they must do as it instructs.


----------



## Doushka1 (7 May 2009)

No the yards not well run in fact it's an absolute joke and I will be leaving asap. 

My gut feeling is the my three broodmares and foals were not running around the field at all it is a covenient excuse. My honest feeling is as the yo was turning my mares and foals out she was probably on her mobile phone which she is most of the time and was not paying attention I would imgaine that as she was trying to get a mare and foal into the field one of the others tried to come out of the gate at which point she probably started to panic waved her hands at them to stop them getting out of the field which in turn caused the foal to get  it's head impailed on the gate catch. Something I will never be able to prove but my gut intstincts are normally right.

I have been on many yards from professional to diy and yes accients do happen but they can be minimised by good procedures and common sense something which is sadly lacking at this particular yard. And yes it is my own fault for leaving valuable animals in the care of someone who cannot be trusted or is responsible and I say this due to the lack of interest and slap dash care I have seen given to another livery on the yard and the general care the yo horse receives.

Realistically I could not be bothered to spend money on a legal case as there is no guarantee of winning and in general I would never consider taking legal action against a yo who I felt was responsible and trusted. In this case I feel the yard owner is irresponsible and really should not be left in sole charge of anyones horses I cannot write everything on the forum to give the full picture as I would be here all night.


----------



## Doushka1 (7 May 2009)

Just clear another matter up I am not saying that anyone who has a horse on a livery yard should sue the yard owner everytime there is an accident that would be ridiculous. It is important for yard owners and liverys to have good relationships I have run yards myself had insurance and asked people to sign disclaimers and never had a problem with any of the owners mainly because they felt their horses were in capable hands and if something did happen would know it was an accident rather than negligence. Sadly in this case I don't believe it was just an accident and I think there are a lot of lies and covering up which I will never be able to prove.


----------



## Doushka1 (8 May 2009)

I'd have no worries as I'd make sure I ran a professional yard and have done in the past with no problems. I run a small equestrian transport business and someone is just as likely to claim against me for that if their horse receives a knock, but at the end of the day as long as I believe I have minimised the risk of accident there is nothing more I can do if someone felt I was to blame they would probaly take action against me.


----------



## Doushka1 (8 May 2009)

I actually find you very insulting as it was not a run of the mill accident and I pay a lot more than £15 a week and hopefully the yard will go out of business as the owner is incapable of looking after horses in responsible manor and I'd hate anyone else to move to the yard and have horses involved in accidents that could be avoided!

I've put a post on the forum to find out if anyone knows where I stand legally and give some constructive feedback on the legal side of things not judge the situation or me unfortunately unless you know me the yard and yard owner you are not in a position to judge!


----------



## Doushka1 (8 May 2009)

Well as I generally deal with valuable competion horses if they are going balistic in the field then yes I do get them in from the field before they kill themselves and have done when I have had liveries in the past as I don't want to be responsible for injury to them. 

You have to be able to deferentiate between a horse letting of a bit of steam and then settling to a horse who is going nuts and endangering himself there's a difference.


----------



## Doushka1 (8 May 2009)

I agree with you Amymay my mares and foals were turned out daily together in a small paddock it's probably only around an acre in general they are very settled and don't gallop around that's what concerns me it's out of character for them to go out in the paddock and go nuts something is not adding up here.


----------



## Tinypony (8 May 2009)

Surely if you have run yards yourself then you know the answer to this question?  And also that disclaimers aren't worth the paper they are written on.
Just a thought.


----------

